# Raptors @ Rockets, Feb. 28th



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

*Game #58, 28 February 2007
Toronto Raptors [31-26] @ Houston Rockets [35-21]
8:30 PM EST, The Score, Fan590.com
Toyota Center, Houston, TX*

<img border="2" height="35" width="522" src="http://images.tsn.ca/images/e/headers/nba-raptors-775x50.gif">

<img border="1" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/0945.gif"> <img border="1" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/0297.gif"> <img border="1" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/1719.gif"> <img border="1" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/0924.gif"> <img border="1" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/0268.gif">
<img border="1" src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/headtohead.jpg"> <img border="1" src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/headtohead.jpg"> <img border="1" src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/headtohead.jpg"> <img border="1" src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/headtohead.jpg"> <img border="1" src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/headtohead.jpg">
<img border="1" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/0007.gif"> <img border="1" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/0237.gif"> <img border="1" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/0416.gif"> <img border="1" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/0168.gif"> <img border="1" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/0262.gif">

<img border="2" height="35" width="522" src="http://images.tsn.ca/images/e/headers/nba-rockets-775x50.gif">

*
The Houston Rockets and visiting Boston Celtics played one of the worst NBA 
games in recent memory on Monday, overshadowing another game being played
in Texas at the same time. The Rockets and Celtics combined for 64 points in
the first half and shot 33% for the game, one that was decided late in the
fourth on a Paul Pierce three-point shot. Tracy McGrady didn't play in the game
due to flu-like symptoms and the team disintegrated without him. Meanwhile, in
San Antonio, the Spurs were dismantling the Toronto Raptors, at one point
leading by as many as 30 points en route to an easy 107-91 victory. Fast
forward to Wednesday for what could be called the Texas Futility Bowl--Toronto
visits Houston for an 8:30 tip, the last stop on Toronto's three-game road
swing. The Rockets are the worst team in the Texas Triangle with 35 wins on
the season, but the Raptors are currently 0-4 against teams from that part
of the United States, with another game against the Rockets on deck after 
this one. The last time these two teams played was January 6th, 2006, in 
Toronto. The Raptors managed a 112-92 victory in that contest, rallying for
35-points in the fourth quarter. Tracy McGrady had 37 points but didn't get
much help from the rest of this team. Mike James scored 30 points and Chris
Bosh added 22 and 16 rebounds for the Raptors, who won the battle of the 
boards 45-38. You can watch this game on The Score or listen on Fan590.com.*​</td></tr>​


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

wow, we haven't played u guys for over a yr?

Both teams are coming from tough losses, so it should be quite a battle. Looking forward to the game!


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Diktembe Mutumbo!!!


----------



## Timbaland (Nov 18, 2005)

What is Tmac's status for this game?


----------



## Q8i (Oct 23, 2004)

Timbaland said:


> What is Tmac's status for this game?


Im Sure Hes Gonna Be Playn..


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Two Former raptors in this one...too bad it isnt in Toronto.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

this one is still gonna be a tough game but i can see us wining


----------



## Victor Page (Nov 1, 2006)

Rafer Alston is the worst point guard in the NBA. There's no one I'd rather see with the ball in his hands if I want the other team to win.

That the Rockets are competitive with this idiot running the team is a testament to Tracy McGrady, Yao, Shane Battier and Jeff Van Gundy.

Battier vs. Bosh (if that's how they line up) is an interesting matchup. I think Bosh has more trouble with smaller guys that have the ability to stay with him on the perimeter. I think T-Mac would be a really tough match-up for Bosh but I doubt the Rockets will want T-Mac to break a sweat on defense since he has his mitts on the ball on every offensive possession.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

Mo or Juan will start according to Smitch


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

The more I look at that Houston team the more I wonder how they are doing so well. With Yao out they have McGrady and Battier and what else?


----------



## Timbaland (Nov 18, 2005)

speedythief said:


> The more I look at that Houston team the more I wonder how they are doing so well. With Yao out they have McGrady and Battier and what else?


Defense.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

speedythief said:


> The more I look at that Houston team the more I wonder how they are doing so well. With Yao out they have McGrady and Battier and what else?


Do not underestimate the importance of glue guys.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Timbaland said:


> Defense.





trick said:


> Do not underestimate the importance of glue guys.


The 50+ games guys are Chuck Hayes, Juwan Howard, Deke, Battier, Head, and Alston. Give me a break. You're looking at the worst team in the league if not for McGrady and ~25 games with Yao. Western teams looking at the playoff seedings must be licking their chops at the thought of going up against the Rockets.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Bosh is angry. Expect him to have a big game against Houston's dusty front line.



> "We're trying not to lose two games in a row and I just try to make a statement, let people know I don't get in slumps," said Bosh, who was held to 14 points on 6-for-16 shooting from the field as the Spurs spanked the Raptors 107-91 Monday night.
> 
> "I have a slump for a game but I try not to make it two games. I try to be aggressive, my focus is a little bit more intense; I just don't like having two back-to-back bad games."


http://www.thestar.com/Sports/article/186335


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

Nice to hear Chris getting pissed and having the confindence to say it these days. This was one of the tougher looking games when looking ahead at the schedule and somehow it will be but I agree with Speedy, how the hell do the Rockets do it? Great D, solid coaching and team-play must take this team far.

Raps win 93-88.


----------



## Q8i (Oct 23, 2004)

Victor Page said:


> Rafer Alston is the worst point guard in the NBA. There's no one I'd rather see with the ball in his hands if I want the other team to win.
> 
> That the Rockets are competitive with this idiot running the team is a testament to Tracy McGrady, Yao, Shane Battier and Jeff Van Gundy.


Get Your Facts Right Homes..So If He Was An Idiot? Why Is Jeff Always Backin Him Up?


----------



## ColinBeehler (Oct 14, 2003)

a rockets sportswriter lays on the compliments thick.


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

they are not putting the ball in Bosh's hands!!


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

speedythief said:


> The 50+ games guys are Chuck Hayes, Juwan Howard, Deke, Battier, Head, and Alston. Give me a break. You're looking at the worst team in the league if not for McGrady and ~25 games with Yao. Western teams looking at the playoff seedings must be licking their chops at the thought of going up against the Rockets.


Don't forget Bonzi!

But you're right, we suck *** without McGrady, with perfect evidence from our lost to Boston. T-Mac's name should be thrown into the MVP mix simply for what he's helped the team accomplish this season.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

any way we can get Calderon off your hands?? I'm so sick of seeing Rafer Alston jacking up shots...


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

What in the blue hell is Sam thinking putting Dixon on McGrady? It's like an 8th-grader on a college freshman. Is Joey in the doghouse?


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

The Raps ball movement tonight is a masterpiece in progress. We are spreading the floor as well as we have all season, if not better. God this team is fun to watch sometimes.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

I never realized how deep the Raps are 'til now. AC's out, but yet you guys still have Dixon, Jose, and Bargs coming off the bench, all capable of doing lots of damage off the bench. And everyone's still young, this team will only get better.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Raps controlling this one so far.

I wonder if Carroll would like a do-over on the James for Alston trade?


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Yao Mania said:


> I never realized how deep the Raps are 'til now. AC's out, but yet you guys still have Dixon, Jose, and Bargs coming off the bench, all capable of doing lots of damage off the bench. And everyone's still young, this team will only get better.


Dixon is a bit of a surprise. He replaced Freddy Jones, who wasn't playing, and he's been inserted right into the lineup ahead of Joey Graham, who was playing. Not sure what Sam is doing exactly.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

speedythief said:


> Raps controlling this one so far.
> 
> I wonder if Carroll would like a do-over on the James for Alston trade?


nah, I like MJ but he wouldn't work for us as a starting PG either. 

Calderon and Bargnani, 2 of my fav non-Rockets, and they're putting on a show tonight.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Goddam. The Raps are having the bounce back game that you wish your team could have, so far. Just like the Spurs were last night, they're executing perfectly and hitting everything and defending.

Wow.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

SkywalkerAC said:


> Goddam. The Raps are having the bounce back game that you wish your team could have, so far. Just like the Spurs were last night, they're executing perfectly and hitting everything and defending.
> 
> Wow.


The game is far from over, but time and time again our team is responding EXACTLY the way they need to after a loss.


----------



## RC06 (Jan 30, 2007)

The Raptors are just giving it to the Rockets tonight. We are shooting an astonishing 67% and as I'm typing this, Bargnani hits a three!

52-35 Raptors.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

holy **** we're getting blown out... the forementioned 3 off the bench are KILLING us. The starters may as well take the night off.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Bargnani had Battier or somebody draped on him at the top of the arc. He pivoted one way, couldn't find a pass, went the other way, still no options, jabbed forward aggressively with a snarl, then pulled straight up and hammered a three pointer in his defenders face. The only way to define that is by calling it a superstar move. I'm still buzzing over that one.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Dixon Blocked by Battier..


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

whatta shot by il mago! off the inbound pass! nice play!


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Alston just broke Ford's ankle with that spin...that was naaasty!


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Dixon Hits 3! Raps Shootin 68%


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

C-l-i-n-i-c.

Raptors smoking hot right now.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

67 points at the half for Toronto....wooooow.


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

If you look hard enough you can see the smoke comming off the fingertips of the Raps as they release the ball lets hope this continues in the 2nd half


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

that has got to be the best half of basketball Raps have had this season.


----------



## chocolove (Apr 4, 2006)

Man, when we're on, we're on. What a show.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Wow.

What a half! Now this is what our team is supposed to look like- quick, fluid offense based around pick and roll penetration, ball movement, and picture perfect shooting.:biggrin: 

We're a much better team than Houston (sans Yao) and we're playing like it today. I still can't believe the Rockets have done this well in the West without Yao. Van Gundy is a coach of the Year candidate but coaching isn't going to come into much play the way Mitchell's boys are playing in this game.

Looking forward to the second half.


----------



## RC06 (Jan 30, 2007)

Wow, what an amazing first half, the Raptors are sizzling hot. Damn, imagine if we could play like this every game, we'd be unstoppable...

:drool:

67-47 Raps.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

SkywalkerAC said:


> Wow.
> 
> What a half! Now this is what our team is supposed to look like- quick, fluid offense based around pick and roll penetration, ball movement, and picture perfect shooting.:biggrin:
> 
> ...


yep, I'm not in denial, our team on paper is much worse than our record indicates. Anyway, game isn't over yet - not to take anything away from you guys but not likely the Raps will end up with 130pts against us...


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Rockets are going to make a run in the 2nd half. Hopefully we come out prepared.


----------



## osman (Jul 29, 2003)

Is Graham playing tonight?


----------



## Flush (Jul 25, 2005)

Should be a bigger lead. 54% is still too high of a percentage allowed.

The raptors will not shoot 70% in the second half. They need to turn up the defensive intensity.


----------



## TJ Ford (Dec 16, 2006)

Houston has McGrady. He can turn around the game by himself, as far as I know.
How is Houston winning with the ball in Alston's hands in the 4th quarter??


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

TJ Ford said:


> Houston has McGrady. He can turn around the game by himself, as far as I know.
> How is Houston winning with the ball in Alston's hands in the 4th quarter??


In the 4th Q, McGrady basically takes over as PG as well


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

osman said:


> Is Graham playing tonight?


Nope. Dressed, but not playing yet.


Horrible foul called on Garbo. Kept his feet moving, kept his hands off of Battier, tiny, incidental contact, foul.

It might be like this for a while. Raps need to keep their composure.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Raps with one point in the first three minutes of the quarter.

Need to get back to what we were doing last quarter.

Houston cuts lead to 13.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

The Raptors are flat as piss on a plate right now.

Lead down to ~12, but the storyline is the Raps have 5 points in about 7 minutes.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Turkish Delight said:


> Rockets are going to make a run in the 2nd half. Hopefully we come out prepared.


you called it 

this is where the Raps need Bosh to play like an all-star and take over while everyone is struggling to find their rhythm


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

And the Rockets are making a play of it. They are a good defensive team. This should be interesting to see if we can catch fire against and win by a wide margin.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

We have Dixon on McGrady again. This is a problem.


----------



## firstrounder (Oct 31, 2004)

Hard for Bosh to put this team on his shoulders when TJ won't give him the damn ball 

We need Calderon in there now to stop this run


----------



## firstrounder (Oct 31, 2004)

and as I type this two more TJ turnovers. He is taking way to many shots this quarter as well.

Spread the ball around like in the 1st half!

Mind you he is shooting well tonight (hits the 3)

But still I'd like to see more unselfish play


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

I don't know if we could play any worse this quarter.


----------



## streetballa (Dec 5, 2006)

We led by 20 at the half but we blew all of that, now it is a close game and the raptors are playing like **** right now........sigh.


----------



## firstrounder (Oct 31, 2004)

12 points in the 3rd quarter. Yikes


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

firstrounder said:


> 12 points in the 3rd quarter. Yikes


Yeah, kudos to Houston for locking us down.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

That was awful. I'm a little pissed at Sam right now for letting us grind for so long. Sometimes I think he has too much faith in TJ to fix things on the court. It was pretty evident after the first four or five minutes that we needed to stop the game, plan something out, and maybe make substitutions. Sticking Dixon on McGrady is asinine--no other word for it. We're not doubling him so what is the theory there?

Still, we are in a good position to win this game. Hopefully we can come out a little more lucid in the fourth.

Also, what is with Humphries getting all these minutes?


----------



## narrator (Feb 11, 2006)

My favourite part of this game is the Rockets announcers. They're in love with Bargnani and Calderon. The one guy even said Bargnani is his ROY right now. :biggrin: Perhaps they're just making excuses for the Rockets losing, but it's nice to here.


----------



## shapeshifter (Jun 13, 2005)

Let Andrea touch the ball, good things happen!


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Does Jose have a lay-up tonight? I can't remember one.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Raps reserves doing a good job maintaining a 9-11 point gap.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

narrator said:


> My favourite part of this game is the Rockets announcers. They're in love with Bargnani and Calderon. The one guy even said Bargnani is his ROY right now. :biggrin: Perhaps they're just making excuses for the Rockets losing, but it's nice to here.


sounds like me, and Bargs is def. the rook of the year. Hump, Dix, Jose and Bargs have outplayed the starters IMO

T-Mac's back, woohoo!


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Wow, the reserves really playing well now. Hump and Calderon getting it done.

Dixon on McGrady again. Please, this is silly.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Another mind-bending basket for Mago. 7-of-8 on the night. He is making his ROY push!


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

The Raps reserves are eating the Rockets starters like from the second quarter. Lead almost back out to 20.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Mago for three! He is on fire!

Raps stretch it back out to 20.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

The Rockets starters are playing like a steaming pile of... garbage right now.

This game is o'va!

Chuck pulls out the you know what.

Bosh needs to get back in the game and make good on his promise.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

53pts from the Raptors bench, wow. 

Bargs scoring is already at a star level. If he can pick up the rest of his game, he'll be an all-star in no time.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Kris Humphries doing his best David Lee impersonation.

Bosh with 6 assists and counting.


----------



## NeoSamurai (Jan 16, 2003)

this game is in the books....Hump, Calderon, Bargnani, Dixon, all stepped up tonight....bench really played well today...


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Is that Kill Bill on the floor?


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Kris Humphries with the best game of his entire career against us... I honestly never knew he can do that

anyway game over, good job Raps. Next time we play, Yao'll be back...


----------



## shapeshifter (Jun 13, 2005)

I hope we have a Slokar sighting!


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

atlent45 said:


> I hope we have a Slokar sighting!


Probably going to see Mago and Kris pad instead.

Edit: nope, Uros praying for a whistle.


----------



## narrator (Feb 11, 2006)

The Rockets announcers have serious man-crushes on Calderon and Bargnani. They're talking up TO as the best team in the East, outside of Detroit.

Slokar is in. :biggrin:


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

LOL, poor Uros! D-Mart set him up but he got stripped.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Ok, so, I don't want to rub it in too much, but when I wondered why Houston was so overrated and overachieving, and people called me out, now you know what I was talking about.

Don't ever doubt me again mother****ers.


----------



## narrator (Feb 11, 2006)

Game over. Good win. Calderon, Bargnani, and Humphries stood out for me. Bosh played well. It's nice to see them come together and hammer out a 20-point win.

It's a shame Slokar didn't score a bucket, though.


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

Humphries had a solid game tonight that really shocked me


----------



## shapeshifter (Jun 13, 2005)

narrator said:


> The Rockets announcers have serious man-crushes on Calderon and Bargnani. They're talking up TO as the best team in the East, outside of Detroit.
> 
> Slokar is in. :biggrin:


Not afraid to admit it, i to have a man-crush on Bargnani... this kid is just that damn good!

Great game by the raptors, especially the bench :clap:


----------



## TJ Ford (Dec 16, 2006)

If it weren't for Jose, I don't know where we would be. TJ loves to do an impersonation of Mike James with all those jumpers and what not. He is not selfish when the game is not tight, but when the game starts to slip away, watch out. He's going to chuck up those shots like you never seen before.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

narrator said:


> The Rockets announcers have serious man-crushes on Calderon and Bargnani. They're talking up TO as the best team in the East, outside of Detroit.
> 
> Slokar is in. :biggrin:


Yeah, sounds like Clyde was loving Mago, callin' him the ROY and whatnot.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

BIG win, got bosh some rest also.


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Great game. Great win.


----------



## TJ Ford (Dec 16, 2006)

I think Uros Slokar should be sent to the D-League.


----------



## ABargnani (Dec 16, 2006)

Awesome game by my man Andrea Bargnani.


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

I thought TJ had an amazing first Q, playing at a slower pace and setting up the offence. But in the third Q he fell back into bad habits and the O never flowed. Lucky he made that one 3 pt shot because he was forced to take it after wasting the whole clock away. Bargs came in early in the 3rd after his hot first half and TJ didn't get him a single shot.

Dixon was playing pretty hard on D. He was very energetic getting around screens and showed he can use his quicks on D to stick with guys. He is just too short to bother TMac on the release but Mo and AP arent' stopping that either when TMac is on. I was pleasantly surprised by his D.

Seeing Dix and Hump on the floor together is a little scary because both can be black holes for the ball. Tonight it worked.

Bosh's stats weren't much to look at but he had a very good game, especially early to set the tone. Good bounce back game for him. Big assist numbers.

Bargs looked supremely confident out there. A real wow game from him. Just gets better and better all the time. Eventually I would like to see him get to the FT line more which will bump up his scoring average big time.


----------



## Victor Page (Nov 1, 2006)

The Dixon on McGrady matchup was an odd choice for Sam but you can't argue with the result. T-Mac made a 3-4 fadeaway jumpers from 15-17 feet - there's no defender in the league that can take those shots away from him.

Dixon made T-Mac work hard to get the ball, and may have tired him out (T-Mac took tons of plays off on both ends of the court - he may still be feeling the flu). 

My best guess is that Joey Grahame wasn't practising hard recently- so Sam didn't even give him any garbage time. 

Overall, I get the impression Sam doesn't care about matchups - he'll put Garbo on Lebron, Dixon on T-Mac, Bargnani on Dirk, etc....Maybe he just says "shoot, nobody can stop those guys without help anyway, I'm just going to put my best overall line-up on the floor and see what happens".

How can you argue with the coach of the month?


----------



## Victor Page (Nov 1, 2006)

Wait....maybe you can argue against putting Bosh back in the game with 4 minutes left and the Raps up by 20?

And leaving Bosh in late in San Antonio with the Raps down by 25?

This is a long week - they need Bosh to kill it in the 4th quarter against 
Cleveland on Saturday. I know he's young but why put your franchise player on the court in extreme garbage time? Pape Sow, Uros Slokar, Kris Humphries, etc.... should take the minutes.

Is it because Bosh cares about his stats? I didn't think he was that type of player.


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

Why bosh so li,mted tou7ches in the Post, the Rockets had really no one that could defend Bosh Down low, not happy with the numbers b/c of fantast but a win on the road is big and no 2 game losing streak to 2 west power teams.


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

if Kris Humphries died today, his performance last night was more than worth Hoffa.


----------

